# altre piante



## simenon

Purtroppo è comparsa un'altra lista. 
Visto che il vostro aiuto è stato prezioso per la precedente, vi sottopongo anche questa (sperando di non seccarvi troppo con tutte queste richieste).

*La **havre-barbes :*_havre-sac/havre=porto, rifugio, oasi_
*La Malfileuse*_: Fileur (de cartes). _Celui qui triche en escamotant les cartes.
*La Buisse : *buis=bosso, buisson=cespuglio
*Le Gobe-ventre *: gober=inghiottire, trangugiare
*Le Grébiaire trompeur : *grèbe=svasso, gré, grève
*le bégondre= *Begonia
*l’aviole à cupules: *aviaire e _avis _(lat)_=uccello_, *alvéole, *
*la viesse : *
*le berne-merle: *berner=prendere in giro, beffeggiare, merle=merlo
*la sauvemille: *sauver, camomille
*la cannebouque*_:_canneberge= mirtillo, canne+bouquet/bouc (becco, caprone)
*L’Ancraine: *ancre
*La Torpue: *torpeur, puer
*La Fanelle à deux tiges: *fane=foglia secca, faner=appassire
*Chelèvre: *lèvre, chelate=chela

Vi sono grata per qualsiasi suggerimento. Intanto buona serata e buona notte.


----------



## Corsicum

Viesse : _vesse(-de-loup)* = *__Vescia (Fungo)_
Viesse : _vieillesse = anticaglia /_ _vecchiume _
Viesse : _vieille sonnaille fêlée = vecchio campanaccio_
La malfileuse : _filer du mauvais(coton) = essere in brutte/cattive acque_
Le Grébiaire trompeur : _Grèbe__ huppé ( Podiceps cristatus ).= Svasso cornuto_
Le Gobe-ventre : _Gobe_*-*_moucheron ventru (__Muscicapa ventralis)_


----------



## itka

Chelèvre : chélidoine, chèvre
havre-barbes  : joubarbe
Ancraine : ancolie, migraine
malfileuse : "mauvaise fileuse" la Parque, Atropos
Grébiaire trompeur : bréviaire trompeur ?
aviole : violette (musicale ? cf. viole)


----------



## simenon

Grazie mille per i suggerimenti (utilissimi come sempre). Secondo me Viesse=_vesse=vescia _va anche meglio col significato d "Gaz intestinal malodorant " o di "Grande peur" nel contesto del libro. In ogni caso il primo senso la parola "vescia" ce l'ha pure in italiano quindi il problema non si pone. Per il resto noto che ci sono molti uccelli, mi viene quasi il dubbio che sia una lista di uccelli.


----------



## itka

Di fatti..._grébiaire, gobe-ventre, fanelle, aviole_, fanno pensare più facilmente ad uccelli che a piante..._chelèvre_ assomiglia un po' a "chevêche" (specie di civetta)
La _malfileuse _evoca anche  una arachnide (araignée-fileuse) e la _torpue_  "tortue" (tartaruga... una tartaruga che puzza !)...
Le _ bégondre _lo capisco come una specie di begonia insetticida_,_ dato che assomiglia al "Baygon" insetticida famoso !_
_


----------



## simenon

Merci beaucoup itka. Avant, je n'avais pas lu ton premier message. Peut etre on a écrit contemporainement. Surtout ton idée de la malfileuse : "mauvaise fileuse"la Parque m'a immédiatement convencue.
Entre temps, bon année à tous.


----------

